# المنتديات الإسلامية > المنتدى الإسلامي > منتدى الاذكار اليومية >  >  الرزق على الله,,

## شذى الزهراء

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*

*سبحان من يرزق عباده من غير حساب..*

*أقروا هذه الادعيه لعل الله يرزقكم رزق الحلال في القريب:*


*اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه ..*



**************
*الهي ادعوك دعاء من اشتدت فاقته و ضعفت قوته و قلت حيلته دعاء الغريق المضطر البائس الفقير الذي لا يجد لكشف ما هو فيه من الذنوب إلا أنت , فصل على محمد و آل محمد و اكشف ما بي من ضر انك ارحم الراحمين لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين* 

*سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه و رضى نفسه و زنة عرشه ومداد كلماته..*



**************



*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال*



**************
*اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك..*



**************



*اللهم و إن كانت ذنوبنا عظيمة فإنا لم نرد بها القطيعة إلى من نلتجئ إن طردتنا؟* 

*من يقبل علينا إن أعرضت عنا..*



**************
*اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا اللهم توفنا وأنت راض عنا..*



**************



*يا من أظهر الجميل.. وستر القبيح.. يا من لا يؤاخذ بالجريرة.. يا من لا يهتك الستر.. يا عظيم العفو.. يا حسن التجاوز.. يا واسع المغفرة.. يا باسط اليدين بالرحمة.. يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا.. يا سميع كل نجوى.. يا منتهى كل شكوى.. يا كريم الصفح.. يا عظيم المن.. يا مقيل العثرات.. يا مبتدئا بالنعم قبل استحقاقها..أغفر لنا وأرضى عنا وتب علينا ولا تحرمنا لذة النظر لوجهك الكريم ..*



**************

*الحمد لله الذى تواضع كل شيء لعظمته، الحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شيء لقدرته، الحمد لله الذي ذل كل شيء لعزته، الحمد لله الذي خضع كل شيء لملكه ..*



**************



*اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب .. خطوتُ إليه برجلي .. أو مددت إليه يدي .. أو تأملته ببصري .. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني ... أو نطق به لساني .. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك .. فسترته علي وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك .. يا أكرم الأكرمين اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلانية .. وأنت ناظر إلي اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار.. تركتها خطأ أو عمدا أونسيانا أو جهلا.. وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم.. تركتها غفلة أو سهوا أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا أو قلة مبالاة بها .. أستغفر الله العظيم .. وأتوب إليه .. مما يكره الله قولا وفعلا .. وباطنا وظاهرا* 




*دعاء لا تجعله يقف عندك أرسله لغيرك لعل الله ينفعه به..*
*دمتمــ بخـير..*
*تحيااااتي..*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام ع ـليكم}..
مشكورة اخ ـتي 
شذى الزهراء ..
الله يرزقنا ويرزقكم
ويرزق كل مح ـتاج يآرب العالمين}..

----------


## القاضي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم  
أحسنت وبارك الله فيك اختي الفاضلة ( شذى الزهراء ) على هذا طرحك المبارك والذي يحتوي على مجموعة من الادعية ومما لا شك فيه ان للدعاء فضل كبير فهو السبب المتصل بين العبد وربه والدعاء هو العبادة وقد أعد الله سبحانه وتعالى لمن أعرض عن الدعاء عقاباً اليما لانه اعراض عن الله وهو بحكم الاستكبار كما نصت عليها الاية الشريفة ( إنَّ الَّذينَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبادتى سَيَدْخُلُونَ جَهَنَّم داخِرِينَ ) 
ولقد أكد اهل البيت عليهم السلام على اهمية الدعاء وذلك بالحث والترغيب لما فيه من الاهمية في حياة الانسان وعظمة الدور الذي يقوم به الدعاء من الترشيد الاخلاقي والتصعيد الروحى وغيرها من فوائد الدعاء التي لا تعد ولا تحصى فهو" سلاح المؤمن وعمود الدين ونور السموات والارض وانه يرد القضاء المبرم بعدما ابرم ابراما وانه مفتاح كل رحمة ونجاح كل حاجة ولا ينال ما عند الله الا بالدعاء " هكذا ورد عن اهل البيت عليهم السلام  
لك الشكر الجزيل اختي الفاضلة شذى الزهراء موصول بالاحترام والتقدير هذا ونسأل الله ان يجلعنا من العاملين الصابرين ومن الداعين بأدعية أهل البيت المأثورة وان لا يجلعنا من المستكبرين عن عبادته

----------


## ورده محمديه



----------


## عفاف الهدى

يعطيش العافيية

----------


## صدق الايمان

اللهم ارزقنا من حلالك عن حرامك..

----------


## شمعة الوادي

يسلموووو خيتووو على الطرح الرائع
يعطيك العافية
تحياتوووو
شمعة الوادي

----------


## ام الحلوين

*اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه ..*



**************

*الهي ادعوك دعاء من اشتدت فاقته و ضعفت قوته و قلت حيلته دعاء الغريق المضطر البائس الفقير الذي لا يجد لكشف ما هو فيه من الذنوب إلا أنت , فصل على محمد و آل محمد و اكشف ما بي من ضر انك ارحم الراحمين لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين* 



*سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه و رضى نفسه و زنة عرشه ومداد كلماته..*



**************



*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال*



**************

*اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك..*




**************



*اللهم و إن كانت ذنوبنا عظيمة فإنا لم نرد بها القطيعة إلى من نلتجئ إن طردتنا؟* 



*من يقبل علينا إن أعرضت عنا..*



**************

*اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا اللهم توفنا وأنت راض عنا..*




**************



*يا من أظهر الجميل.. وستر القبيح.. يا من لا يؤاخذ بالجريرة.. يا من لا يهتك الستر.. يا عظيم العفو.. يا حسن التجاوز.. يا واسع المغفرة.. يا باسط اليدين بالرحمة.. يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا.. يا سميع كل نجوى.. يا منتهى كل شكوى.. يا كريم الصفح.. يا عظيم المن.. يا مقيل العثرات.. يا مبتدئا بالنعم قبل استحقاقها..أغفر لنا وأرضى عنا وتب علينا ولا تحرمنا لذة النظر لوجهك الكريم ..*



**************


*الحمد لله الذى تواضع كل شيء لعظمته، الحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شيء لقدرته، الحمد لله الذي ذل كل شيء لعزته، الحمد لله الذي خضع كل شيء لملكه ..*




**************



*اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب .. خطوتُ إليه برجلي .. أو مددت إليه يدي .. أو تأملته ببصري .. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني ... أو نطق به لساني .. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك .. فسترته علي وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك .. يا أكرم الأكرمين اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلانية .. وأنت ناظر إلي اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار.. تركتها خطأ أو عمدا أونسيانا أو جهلا.. وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم.. تركتها غفلة أو سهوا أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا أو قلة مبالاة بها .. أستغفر الله العظيم .. وأتوب إليه .. مما يكره الله قولا وفعلا .. وباطنا وظاهرا*


*الله يعطيش الف عافيه شذاوي*

*وتسلم يمناش ياكريم*

*ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه ..*




**************
*الهي ادعوك دعاء من اشتدت فاقته و ضعفت قوته و قلت حيلته دعاء الغريق المضطر البائس الفقير الذي لا يجد لكشف ما هو فيه من الذنوب إلا أنت , فصل على محمد و آل محمد و اكشف ما بي من ضر انك ارحم الراحمين لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين* 


*سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه و رضى نفسه و زنة عرشه ومداد كلماته..*




**************



*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال*




**************
*اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك..*



**************



*اللهم و إن كانت ذنوبنا عظيمة فإنا لم نرد بها القطيعة إلى من نلتجئ إن طردتنا؟* 


*من يقبل علينا إن أعرضت عنا..*




**************
*اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا اللهم توفنا وأنت راض عنا..*



**************



*يا من أظهر الجميل.. وستر القبيح.. يا من لا يؤاخذ بالجريرة.. يا من لا يهتك الستر.. يا عظيم العفو.. يا حسن التجاوز.. يا واسع المغفرة.. يا باسط اليدين بالرحمة.. يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا.. يا سميع كل نجوى.. يا منتهى كل شكوى.. يا كريم الصفح.. يا عظيم المن.. يا مقيل العثرات.. يا مبتدئا بالنعم قبل استحقاقها..أغفر لنا وأرضى عنا وتب علينا ولا تحرمنا لذة النظر لوجهك الكريم ..*




**************

*الحمد لله الذى تواضع كل شيء لعظمته، الحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شيء لقدرته، الحمد لله الذي ذل كل شيء لعزته، الحمد لله الذي خضع كل شيء لملكه ..*




**************



*اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب .. خطوتُ إليه برجلي .. أو مددت إليه يدي .. أو تأملته ببصري .. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني ... أو نطق به لساني .. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك .. فسترته علي وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك .. يا أكرم الأكرمين اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلانية .. وأنت ناظر إلي اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار.. تركتها خطأ أو عمدا أونسيانا أو جهلا.. وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم.. تركتها غفلة أو سهوا أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا أو قلة مبالاة بها .. أستغفر الله العظيم .. وأتوب إليه .. مما يكره الله قولا وفعلا .. وباطنا وظاهرا*

----------


## صمت السنين

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*



*سبحان من يرزق عباده من غير حساب..*

*أقروا هذه الادعيه لعل الله يرزقكم رزق الحلال في القريب:*




*اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه ..*



**************

*الهي ادعوك دعاء من اشتدت فاقته و ضعفت قوته و قلت حيلته دعاء الغريق المضطر البائس الفقير الذي لا يجد لكشف ما هو فيه من الذنوب إلا أنت , فصل على محمد و آل محمد و اكشف ما بي من ضر انك ارحم الراحمين لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين* 



*سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه و رضى نفسه و زنة عرشه ومداد كلماته..*



**************



*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال*



**************

*اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك..*




**************



*اللهم و إن كانت ذنوبنا عظيمة فإنا لم نرد بها القطيعة إلى من نلتجئ إن طردتنا؟* 



*من يقبل علينا إن أعرضت عنا..*



**************

*اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا اللهم توفنا وأنت راض عنا..*




**************



*يا من أظهر الجميل.. وستر القبيح.. يا من لا يؤاخذ بالجريرة.. يا من لا يهتك الستر.. يا عظيم العفو.. يا حسن التجاوز.. يا واسع المغفرة.. يا باسط اليدين بالرحمة.. يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا.. يا سميع كل نجوى.. يا منتهى كل شكوى.. يا كريم الصفح.. يا عظيم المن.. يا مقيل العثرات.. يا مبتدئا بالنعم قبل استحقاقها..أغفر لنا وأرضى عنا وتب علينا ولا تحرمنا لذة النظر لوجهك الكريم ..*



**************


*الحمد لله الذى تواضع كل شيء لعظمته، الحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شيء لقدرته، الحمد لله الذي ذل كل شيء لعزته، الحمد لله الذي خضع كل شيء لملكه ..*




**************



*اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب .. خطوتُ إليه برجلي .. أو مددت إليه يدي .. أو تأملته ببصري .. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني ... أو نطق به لساني .. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك .. فسترته علي وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك .. يا أكرم الأكرمين اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلانية .. وأنت ناظر إلي اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار.. تركتها خطأ أو عمدا أونسيانا أو جهلا.. وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم.. تركتها غفلة أو سهوا أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا أو قلة مبالاة بها .. أستغفر الله العظيم .. وأتوب إليه .. مما يكره الله قولا وفعلا .. وباطنا وظاهرا*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*بسمه تعالى*
*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*رزقنا الله وإياكم كل خير* 
*بحق محمد وآل الاطهار*
*واعطاكم سؤلكم في احسن حال*
*شكرااا لجميل توااصلكم*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## الأمل الوردي

*اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه ..*






**************
*الهي ادعوك دعاء من اشتدت فاقته و ضعفت قوته و قلت حيلته دعاء الغريق المضطر البائس الفقير الذي لا يجد لكشف ما هو فيه من الذنوب إلا أنت , فصل على محمد و آل محمد و اكشف ما بي من ضر انك ارحم الراحمين لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين* 



*سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه و رضى نفسه و زنة عرشه ومداد كلماته..*






**************



*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال*






**************
*اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك..*



**************



*اللهم و إن كانت ذنوبنا عظيمة فإنا لم نرد بها القطيعة إلى من نلتجئ إن طردتنا؟* 



*من يقبل علينا إن أعرضت عنا..*






**************
*اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا اللهم توفنا وأنت راض عنا..*



**************



*يا من أظهر الجميل.. وستر القبيح.. يا من لا يؤاخذ بالجريرة.. يا من لا يهتك الستر.. يا عظيم العفو.. يا حسن التجاوز.. يا واسع المغفرة.. يا باسط اليدين بالرحمة.. يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا.. يا سميع كل نجوى.. يا منتهى كل شكوى.. يا كريم الصفح.. يا عظيم المن.. يا مقيل العثرات.. يا مبتدئا بالنعم قبل استحقاقها..أغفر لنا وأرضى عنا وتب علينا ولا تحرمنا لذة النظر لوجهك الكريم ..*






**************

*الحمد لله الذى تواضع كل شيء لعظمته، الحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شيء لقدرته، الحمد لله الذي ذل كل شيء لعزته، الحمد لله الذي خضع كل شيء لملكه ..*






**************



*اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب .. خطوتُ إليه برجلي .. أو مددت إليه يدي .. أو تأملته ببصري .. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني ... أو نطق به لساني .. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك .. فسترته علي وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك .. يا أكرم الأكرمين اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلانية .. وأنت ناظر إلي اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار.. تركتها خطأ أو عمدا أونسيانا أو جهلا.. وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم.. تركتها غفلة أو سهوا أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا أو قلة مبالاة بها .. أستغفر الله العظيم .. وأتوب إليه .. مما يكره الله قولا وفعلا .. وباطنا وظاهرا*

----------


## Sweet Magic

اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب .. خطوتُ إليه برجلي .. أو مددت إليه يدي .. أو تأملته ببصري .. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني ... أو نطق به لساني .. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك .. فسترته علي وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك .. يا أكرم الأكرمين اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلانية .. وأنت ناظر إلي اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار.. تركتها خطأ أو عمدا أونسيانا أو جهلا.. وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم.. تركتها غفلة أو سهوا أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا أو قلة مبالاة بها .. أستغفر الله العظيم .. وأتوب إليه .. مما يكره الله قولا وفعلا .. وباطنا وظاهرا

----------


## فردوس الجنان

يعطيك العافية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اشكركن على عطر التوااجد
ورزقكم الله كل خير
بحق محمد وآله الاطهار
دمتن بود

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*اللهم و إن كانت ذنوبنا عظيمة فإنا لم نرد بها القطيعة إلى من نلتجئ إن طردتنا؟* 




*من يقبل علينا إن أعرضت عنا..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

مشكورة عفاف ع التواجد الطيب
دمتي بخير

----------


## Malamh Cute

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*



*سبحان من يرزق عباده من غير حساب..*

*أقروا هذه الادعيه لعل الله يرزقكم رزق الحلال في القريب:*




*اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه ..*



**************


*الهي ادعوك دعاء من اشتدت فاقته و ضعفت قوته و قلت حيلته دعاء الغريق المضطر البائس الفقير الذي لا يجد لكشف ما هو فيه من الذنوب إلا أنت , فصل على محمد و آل محمد و اكشف ما بي من ضر انك ارحم الراحمين لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين* 



*سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه و رضى نفسه و زنة عرشه ومداد كلماته..*



**************



*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال*



**************


*اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك..*




**************



*اللهم و إن كانت ذنوبنا عظيمة فإنا لم نرد بها القطيعة إلى من نلتجئ إن طردتنا؟* 



*من يقبل علينا إن أعرضت عنا..*



**************


*اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا اللهم توفنا وأنت راض عنا..*




**************



*يا من أظهر الجميل.. وستر القبيح.. يا من لا يؤاخذ بالجريرة.. يا من لا يهتك الستر.. يا عظيم العفو.. يا حسن التجاوز.. يا واسع المغفرة.. يا باسط اليدين بالرحمة.. يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا.. يا سميع كل نجوى.. يا منتهى كل شكوى.. يا كريم الصفح.. يا عظيم المن.. يا مقيل العثرات.. يا مبتدئا بالنعم قبل استحقاقها..أغفر لنا وأرضى عنا وتب علينا ولا تحرمنا لذة النظر لوجهك الكريم ..*



**************



*الحمد لله الذى تواضع كل شيء لعظمته، الحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شيء لقدرته، الحمد لله الذي ذل كل شيء لعزته، الحمد لله الذي خضع كل شيء لملكه ..*




**************



*اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب .. خطوتُ إليه برجلي .. أو مددت إليه يدي .. أو تأملته ببصري .. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني ... أو نطق به لساني .. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك .. فسترته علي وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك .. يا أكرم الأكرمين اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلانية .. وأنت ناظر إلي اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار.. تركتها خطأ أو عمدا أونسيانا أو جهلا.. وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم.. تركتها غفلة أو سهوا أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا أو قلة مبالاة بها .. أستغفر الله العظيم .. وأتوب إليه .. مما يكره الله قولا وفعلا .. وباطنا وظاهرا*

----------


## النظره البريئه

السلام ع ـليكم}..
مشكورة اخ ـتي 
شذى الزهراء ..
الله يرزقنا ويرزقكم
ويرزق كل مح ـتاج يآرب العالمين}..

----------


## منى قلبي

*اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه ..*





**************
*الهي ادعوك دعاء من اشتدت فاقته و ضعفت قوته و قلت حيلته دعاء الغريق المضطر البائس الفقير الذي لا يجد لكشف ما هو فيه من الذنوب إلا أنت , فصل على محمد و آل محمد و اكشف ما بي من ضر انك ارحم الراحمين لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين* 


*سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه و رضى نفسه و زنة عرشه ومداد كلماته..*





**************



*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال*





**************
*اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك..*



**************



*اللهم و إن كانت ذنوبنا عظيمة فإنا لم نرد بها القطيعة إلى من نلتجئ إن طردتنا؟* 


*من يقبل علينا إن أعرضت عنا..*





**************
*اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا اللهم توفنا وأنت راض عنا..*



**************



*يا من أظهر الجميل.. وستر القبيح.. يا من لا يؤاخذ بالجريرة.. يا من لا يهتك الستر.. يا عظيم العفو.. يا حسن التجاوز.. يا واسع المغفرة.. يا باسط اليدين بالرحمة.. يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا.. يا سميع كل نجوى.. يا منتهى كل شكوى.. يا كريم الصفح.. يا عظيم المن.. يا مقيل العثرات.. يا مبتدئا بالنعم قبل استحقاقها..أغفر لنا وأرضى عنا وتب علينا ولا تحرمنا لذة النظر لوجهك الكريم ..*





**************

*الحمد لله الذى تواضع كل شيء لعظمته، الحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شيء لقدرته، الحمد لله الذي ذل كل شيء لعزته، الحمد لله الذي خضع كل شيء لملكه ..*





**************



*اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب .. خطوتُ إليه برجلي .. أو مددت إليه يدي .. أو تأملته ببصري .. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني ... أو نطق به لساني .. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك .. فسترته علي وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك .. يا أكرم الأكرمين اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلانية .. وأنت ناظر إلي اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار.. تركتها خطأ أو عمدا أونسيانا أو جهلا.. وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم.. تركتها غفلة أو سهوا أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا أو قلة مبالاة بها .. أستغفر الله العظيم .. وأتوب إليه .. مما يكره الله قولا وفعلا .. وباطنا وظاهرا*

----------


## معشوقة آل البيت

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*



*سبحان من يرزق عباده من غير حساب..*

*أقروا هذه الادعيه لعل الله يرزقكم رزق الحلال في القريب:*




*اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه ..*



**************


*الهي ادعوك دعاء من اشتدت فاقته و ضعفت قوته و قلت حيلته دعاء الغريق المضطر البائس الفقير الذي لا يجد لكشف ما هو فيه من الذنوب إلا أنت , فصل على محمد و آل محمد و اكشف ما بي من ضر انك ارحم الراحمين لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين* 



*سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه و رضى نفسه و زنة عرشه ومداد كلماته..*



**************



*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال*



**************


*اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك..*




**************



*اللهم و إن كانت ذنوبنا عظيمة فإنا لم نرد بها القطيعة إلى من نلتجئ إن طردتنا؟* 



*من يقبل علينا إن أعرضت عنا..*



**************


*اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا اللهم توفنا وأنت راض عنا..*




**************



*يا من أظهر الجميل.. وستر القبيح.. يا من لا يؤاخذ بالجريرة.. يا من لا يهتك الستر.. يا عظيم العفو.. يا حسن التجاوز.. يا واسع المغفرة.. يا باسط اليدين بالرحمة.. يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا.. يا سميع كل نجوى.. يا منتهى كل شكوى.. يا كريم الصفح.. يا عظيم المن.. يا مقيل العثرات.. يا مبتدئا بالنعم قبل استحقاقها..أغفر لنا وأرضى عنا وتب علينا ولا تحرمنا لذة النظر لوجهك الكريم ..*



**************



*الحمد لله الذى تواضع كل شيء لعظمته، الحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شيء لقدرته، الحمد لله الذي ذل كل شيء لعزته، الحمد لله الذي خضع كل شيء لملكه ..*




**************



*اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب .. خطوتُ إليه برجلي .. أو مددت إليه يدي .. أو تأملته ببصري .. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني ... أو نطق به لساني .. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك .. فسترته علي وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك .. يا أكرم الأكرمين اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلانية .. وأنت ناظر إلي اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار.. تركتها خطأ أو عمدا أونسيانا أو جهلا.. وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم.. تركتها غفلة أو سهوا أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا أو قلة مبالاة بها .. أستغفر الله العظيم .. وأتوب إليه .. مما يكره الله قولا وفعلا .. وباطنا وظاهرا*

----------


## حلاي غير الكــل

يعطيك ألف عافيه على نقل هذا الدعاء المبارك 

جعله الله في ميزان حسنات 

تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد*
*الله يرزقنا واياكم والمؤمنين والمؤمنات كل خير*
*بحق هذا الشهر الفضيل يمن علينا من خيراته الحسان*
*فإن الله قادر كريم ....*
*لاعدمت تواجدكم اعزائي .....*

----------


## النظره البريئه

*اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه ..*





**************
*الهي ادعوك دعاء من اشتدت فاقته و ضعفت قوته و قلت حيلته دعاء الغريق المضطر البائس الفقير الذي لا يجد لكشف ما هو فيه من الذنوب إلا أنت , فصل على محمد و آل محمد و اكشف ما بي من ضر انك ارحم الراحمين لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين* 


*سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه و رضى نفسه و زنة عرشه ومداد كلماته..*





**************



*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال*





**************
*اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك..*



**************



*اللهم و إن كانت ذنوبنا عظيمة فإنا لم نرد بها القطيعة إلى من نلتجئ إن طردتنا؟* 


*من يقبل علينا إن أعرضت عنا..*





**************
*اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا اللهم توفنا وأنت راض عنا..*



**************



*يا من أظهر الجميل.. وستر القبيح.. يا من لا يؤاخذ بالجريرة.. يا من لا يهتك الستر.. يا عظيم العفو.. يا حسن التجاوز.. يا واسع المغفرة.. يا باسط اليدين بالرحمة.. يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا.. يا سميع كل نجوى.. يا منتهى كل شكوى.. يا كريم الصفح.. يا عظيم المن.. يا مقيل العثرات.. يا مبتدئا بالنعم قبل استحقاقها..أغفر لنا وأرضى عنا وتب علينا ولا تحرمنا لذة النظر لوجهك الكريم ..*





**************

*الحمد لله الذى تواضع كل شيء لعظمته، الحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شيء لقدرته، الحمد لله الذي ذل كل شيء لعزته، الحمد لله الذي خضع كل شيء لملكه ..*





**************



*اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب .. خطوتُ إليه برجلي .. أو مددت إليه يدي .. أو تأملته ببصري .. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني ... أو نطق به لساني .. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك .. فسترته علي وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك .. يا أكرم الأكرمين اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلانية .. وأنت ناظر إلي اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار.. تركتها خطأ أو عمدا أونسيانا أو جهلا.. وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم.. تركتها غفلة أو سهوا أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا أو قلة مبالاة بها .. أستغفر الله العظيم .. وأتوب إليه .. مما يكره الله قولا وفعلا .. وباطنا وظاهرا*

----------


## آهات حنونه

*اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه ..*




**************

*الهي ادعوك دعاء من اشتدت فاقته و ضعفت قوته و قلت حيلته دعاء الغريق المضطر البائس الفقير الذي لا يجد لكشف ما هو فيه من الذنوب إلا أنت , فصل على محمد و آل محمد و اكشف ما بي من ضر انك ارحم الراحمين لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين* 



*سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه و رضى نفسه و زنة عرشه ومداد كلماته..*



**************



*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال*



**************

*اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك..*




**************



*اللهم و إن كانت ذنوبنا عظيمة فإنا لم نرد بها القطيعة إلى من نلتجئ إن طردتنا؟* 



*من يقبل علينا إن أعرضت عنا..*



**************

*اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا اللهم توفنا وأنت راض عنا..*




**************



*يا من أظهر الجميل.. وستر القبيح.. يا من لا يؤاخذ بالجريرة.. يا من لا يهتك الستر.. يا عظيم العفو.. يا حسن التجاوز.. يا واسع المغفرة.. يا باسط اليدين بالرحمة.. يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا.. يا سميع كل نجوى.. يا منتهى كل شكوى.. يا كريم الصفح.. يا عظيم المن.. يا مقيل العثرات.. يا مبتدئا بالنعم قبل استحقاقها..أغفر لنا وأرضى عنا وتب علينا ولا تحرمنا لذة النظر لوجهك الكريم ..*



**************


*الحمد لله الذى تواضع كل شيء لعظمته، الحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شيء لقدرته، الحمد لله الذي ذل كل شيء لعزته، الحمد لله الذي خضع كل شيء لملكه ..*




**************



*اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب .. خطوتُ إليه برجلي .. أو مددت إليه يدي .. أو تأملته ببصري .. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني ... أو نطق به لساني .. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك .. فسترته علي وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك .. يا أكرم الأكرمين اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلانية .. وأنت ناظر إلي اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار.. تركتها خطأ أو عمدا أونسيانا أو جهلا.. وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم.. تركتها غفلة أو سهوا أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا أو قلة مبالاة بها .. أستغفر الله العظيم .. وأتوب إليه .. مما يكره الله قولا وفعلا .. وباطنا وظاهرا*


*الله يعطيش الف عافيه شذاوي*

*وتسلم يمناش ياكريم*

*ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

الله يرزقكم ويرزق المؤمنين والمؤمنات كل خير
ويغنيكم بحلاله عن حرامه يارب
بحق محمد وآل محمد
دمتم بود..

----------


## ليلاس

تسلمي خيتي ع الطرح

ربي يرزقنا و يرزقكم و يرزق كل محتاااج

بحق محمد و آله الطاااااهرييييين

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*اللهم إن كان رزقي في السماء فأنزله وإن كان في الأرض فأخرجه وإن كان بعيدا فقربه وإن كان قريبا فيسره وإن كان قليلا فكثره وإن كان كثيرا فبارك لي فيه ..

*
*

*
**************

*الهي ادعوك دعاء من اشتدت فاقته و ضعفت قوته و قلت حيلته دعاء الغريق المضطر البائس الفقير الذي لا يجد لكشف ما هو فيه من الذنوب إلا أنت , فصل على محمد و آل محمد و اكشف ما بي من ضر انك ارحم الراحمين لا اله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين* 



*سبحان الله و بحمده عدد خلقه و رضى نفسه و زنة عرشه ومداد كلماته..*



**************



*اللهم إني أعوذ بك من الهم والحزن، والعجز والكسل، والجبن والبخل، وغلبة الدين وقهر الرجال*



**************

*اللهم اغننا بحَلالِك عن حرامك وبفضلك عمَّن سواك..*




**************



*اللهم و إن كانت ذنوبنا عظيمة فإنا لم نرد بها القطيعة إلى من نلتجئ إن طردتنا؟* 



*من يقبل علينا إن أعرضت عنا..*



**************

*اللهم أحسن خاتمتنا اللهم توفنا وأنت راض عنا..*




**************



*يا من أظهر الجميل.. وستر القبيح.. يا من لا يؤاخذ بالجريرة.. يا من لا يهتك الستر.. يا عظيم العفو.. يا حسن التجاوز.. يا واسع المغفرة.. يا باسط اليدين بالرحمة.. يا باسط اليدين بالعطايا.. يا سميع كل نجوى.. يا منتهى كل شكوى.. يا كريم الصفح.. يا عظيم المن.. يا مقيل العثرات.. يا مبتدئا بالنعم قبل استحقاقها..أغفر لنا وأرضى عنا وتب علينا ولا تحرمنا لذة النظر لوجهك الكريم ..*



**************


*الحمد لله الذى تواضع كل شيء لعظمته، الحمد لله الذي استسلم كل شيء لقدرته، الحمد لله الذي ذل كل شيء لعزته، الحمد لله الذي خضع كل شيء لملكه ..*




**************



*اللهم إني أستغفرك لكل ذنب .. خطوتُ إليه برجلي .. أو مددت إليه يدي .. أو تأملته ببصري .. أو أصغيت إليه بأذني ... أو نطق به لساني .. أو أتلفت فيه ما رزقتني ثم استرزقتك على عصياني فرزقتني ثم استعنت برزقك على عصيانك .. فسترته علي وسألتك الزيادة فلم تحرمني ولا تزال عائدا علي بحلمك وإحسانك .. يا أكرم الأكرمين اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل سيئة ارتكبتها في بياض النهار وسواد الليل في ملأ وخلاء وسر وعلانية .. وأنت ناظر إلي اللهم إني أستغفرك من كل فريضة أوجبتها علي في آناء الليل والنهار.. تركتها خطأ أو عمدا أونسيانا أو جهلا.. وأستغفرك من كل سنة من سنن سيد المرسلين وخاتم النبيين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه و آله وسلم.. تركتها غفلة أو سهوا أو نسيانا أو تهاونا أو جهلا أو قلة مبالاة بها .. أستغفر الله العظيم .. وأتوب إليه .. مما يكره الله قولا وفعلا .. وباطنا وظاهرا*


*الله يعطيش الف عافيه شذاوي*

*وتسلم يمناش ياكريم*

*ورحم الله والديش ببركة الصلاة على محمد وال محمد عليهم افضل السلام*

----------

